
You've Got Mailto: A Smarter Way to Connect with Users - gnicholas
https://medium.com/@nicklum/youve-got-mailto-a-smarter-way-to-connect-with-your-users-38d179c9355b
======
gnicholas
One downside of mailto links, which my dev impresses upon me because he is in
this situation, is that not everyone has a designated email client on their
computer, and mailto links only work in this context.

However, given how much mobile-based traffic we get, this hasn't been much of
an issue for us. Mobile devices always have a designated email client, so this
pretty much never comes up.

